# Lowering Springs 1"Front .5 Rear?



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone offer lowering springs 1"Front .5 Rear?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Search.


----------



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Search.


Wow thank you for the great advice! I had no idea that a forum had such an option. Did cant find one with 1" front and .5 rear. Found .8 rear but thats a bit to much


----------



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

Insert foot into mouth. Found pedders.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck getting those!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The same front and back lowering will give an even wheel gap.


----------



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

BlackJackByte said:


> Good luck getting those!


Actually I am having some trouble finding a place to purchase these... Where is a good place to get these?


----------



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

After doing alot of research on lowering springs and running into post after post of issues... Plus the fact that the struts would have to be replaced anyways im just going to save for a coil over setup.


----------

